# Crawfish Etouffe a la Johnnycake



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, given the recent recipe discussions I got the itch to make some etouffe. My etouffe is not orthodox, but ain't nobody ever said it wasn't delicious!

To start, I make my own seafood stock. Here is my rough recipe for that:

Stock:

2 cups chopped onions
2 cups chopped celery
2 cups chopped carrots
2 cups chopped green bell peppers
1 cup mushrooms (I like creminis)
4 cloves garlic
As many crab, shrimp, lobster, clam, mussel shells as you have (always keep my shells for this purpose. Just freeze them until you have enough, I like to have enough to almost to fill my 12 quart stock pot)

In a large stock pot, melt 1/2 cup butter and add all the above ingredients. Once the veggies are translucent and the seafood shells are all nice and pink/red, hit it with a 1/2 cup white wine then fill the pot with cold water until everything is just covered. Add a couple bay leaves, handful of peppercorns, and a sprig of fresh thyme. Simmer 3-8 hours, strain and cool. This freezes well and can be saved in gallon ziplocks for future use. 

Etouffe:

4 slices thick cut bacon, chopped into 1/2" pieces
1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup chopped green bell peppers
1/2 cup chopped onions
1/2 cup chopped celery
3 cloves chopped garlic
1/2 cup chopped mushrooms
1/3 cup flour
1/2 cup white wine
1 quart seafood stock
1-2lbs crawfish tails packed in butter
1 bay leaf, sprig of thyme
Salt/Pepper/Frank's RedHot to taste
*If you like it hot, add a serrano pepper or two with seeds

In a medium sauce pot or sautoir, begin to render the bacon on medium high heat. Once it starts to get colored up and crispy and a good amount of fat has rendered out, add all the veggies and cook until they start to get soft. Add the butter and after it melts add the flour. Cook until the flour starts getting browned--you are making a roux mixed in with all the veggies, I like to cook it until it is a nice medium/dark roux. Add the wine and let cook 30 seconds, then add the stock. Add the bay leaf and thyme. Reduce the temp to medium, and simmer 35-40 minutes until it is a good thick stew; season to taste. Add the crawfish tails and butter cook another 5 minutes and check seasoning. Serve over rice, and enjoy.

This is also a great recipe for rabbit (jacks included) I personally parboil the rabbit in the stock(same recipe above, just sub out the seafood for rabbit) and then separate the meat from the bones. Add the meat to the etouffe and enjoy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's unique for sure. Any pics?

What's a sautoir?

.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

A sautoir is that large frying pan like thing with the 2-3" sides


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool.

Can you bring some of that etoufee to me today when you come up to Evanston to get your Loto tickets?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Now there is an idea-Ov-


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

As long as you have some of that gabbagool sliced and ready


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll bring a pot of it to the perch derby at fishlake in a few weeks, you can bring my winning tickets down for me then


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

One of my favorites. I make it with shrimp since I live in Utah, and it's delicious either way.


----------

